# necesito un multiplexor?



## idontcar3 (Abr 18, 2010)

saludos amigos del foro  vengo con una duda.. explico mi caso..

tengo una display de 16 segmentos





mirandola por detras tiene dos hileras de pines a donde colocar jumpers,
esto se traduce a dos posibles cifras





asi funciona..

coloco 5V al cable rojo (pintado de rojo en la base)
conecto a GND el negro (pintado de verde claro en la base)

se muestra la cifra como este puesta en la hilera violeta (morada) de pines

para mostrar lo de la segunda hilera (azul) tengo que:
colocar 5V al pintado de rojo
conectar el verde claro a GND y..
conectar el verde obscuro junto con el claro a GND

asi se muestra la segunda cifra,
en todas las otras combinaciones no enciende el display

lo que quiero es que se muestre la primera cifra, y luego se muestre la segunda cifra y se repita..

podria ser:

1era cifra, 2da cifra y todo de nuevo

o

1era cifra, apagado, 2da cifra, apagado y todo de nuevo

los tiempos podrian ser de.. no se.. 1 segundo o algo mas

primeramente pense en un circuito con 555 o contador binario pero.. 
de verdad no se como podria..
alguna idea de como podria hacer esto de forma simple?


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 18, 2010)

Lo que tienes es un display doble que en algún momento fue el indicador de velocidad de una vieja PC.
Para utilizarlo sería conveniente que lo retires de su ubicación en la placa donde está actualmente, de esa forma tendrás acceso a todos los pines de todos los segmentos.


----------



## renatopa (Abr 18, 2010)

ummmh nunca vi un display de 16 segmentos.....


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 18, 2010)

Bueno... ese no es un display de 16 segmentos... son solo 2 displays de 7 segmentos + el punto decimal que en total hacen 16 segmentos... 

Este si es un display de 16 segmentos....


----------



## alexus (Abr 18, 2010)

> Este si es un display de 16 segmentos



Alias display ALFANUMERICO.


----------



## idontcar3 (Abr 18, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Lo que tienes es un display doble que en algún momento fue el indicador de velocidad de una vieja PC.



bueno creo que lo saque de un "IntelliMedia".. mi amgo me dijo que era algo para monitorear el rating de los canales que vez.. o algo parecido



Fogonazo dijo:


> Para utilizarlo sería conveniente que lo retires de su ubicación en la placa donde está actualmente, de esa forma tendrás acceso a todos los pines de todos los segmentos.



pero si asi funciona perfectamente, supongo que tendre que ponerle un pulsador abierto entre el verde claro y el verde obscuro para que cierre y asi muestre la 2da cifra..




PD: fogonazo.. veo que cambiaste tu display


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 18, 2010)

Necesitariamos una foto mas clara del display para ver que modificaciones se le pueden hacer en lo que necesitas...


----------



## idontcar3 (Abr 22, 2010)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Necesitariamos una foto mas clara del display para ver que modificaciones se le pueden hacer en lo que necesitas...



a peticion de chico3001 (en nombre de muchos creo)





asi funciona .. el pin que remarque en rojo 5V
al pin que remarque negro GND y se muestra la configuracion de arriba de los pines (que se ven levemente soldados)

en cuanto a los pines de abajo (segunda cifra)

5v al rojo
negro en GND 
y el del circulo azul tambien en GND

tambien esta este video donde detallo mas el funcionamiento:





5V aportados por el puerto USB

asi esta montado

pin rojo (en la fotografia de mas arriba) en 5V
pin negroen el GND del usb
pin azul a un pulsador abierto
y pulsador a GND

al accionar el pulsador.. el pin 3 se conecta a GND y asi se muestra la 2da cifra

lo que quiero es:

automatizar la accion de presionar el pulsador

en otras palabras

que el pin 3 haga y deshaga contacto en gnd
para asi mostrar las dos cifras alternadamente

eso seria todo 

PD: tambien tengo esta pantalla LCD





tiene unos terminales marcados A y K (anode-katode?)

al conectarlos a 3v o un poco mas.. enciende la pantalla lcd pero.. solo en color verde.. no se como lograr que muestre algo ademas del brillo verde

tiene estos pines pero aun no los logro usar





 gracias


----------



## alexus (Abr 22, 2010)

ahi se complica... no es tan simple.


----------



## idontcar3 (Abr 23, 2010)

alexus dijo:


> ahi se complica... no es tan simple.



pues.. como lo veo.. es un cable haciendo tierra de vez en cuando y ya.. tu que piensas alexus?


----------



## marquizto (Abr 23, 2010)

conecta el cable a un diodo y despues a cualquier tren de pulso.


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 23, 2010)

Para manejar el display de cristal es mas complejo por que requieres mandarle un set de comandos que indican la posicion y la letra a escribir....

Para el display de 7 segmentos solo necesitas hacer un oscilador con 555 y conectar el pin 3 a tierra usando un transistor... solo cambia el rele y el diodo por tu circuito y listo... 

Ver el archivo adjunto 5614


----------



## idontcar3 (Abr 23, 2010)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Para el display de 7 segmentos solo necesitas hacer un oscilador con 555 y conectar el pin 3 a tierra usando un transistor... solo cambia el rele y el diodo por tu circuito y listo...
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 5614




algo asi chico 3001?






prometo armarlo pronto .. dejenme ver si tengo que pagar la uni o aun sigo becado y lo armare pronto


----------



## idontcar3 (May 6, 2010)

hey amigos.. me he montado el circuito en la proto pero nada..no pasa nada.. ambos leds (ver video) se quedan encendidos (el que esta conectado al 555 representaria el 2do cable de tierra que quiero conectar y desconectar).. creo que soldare todoen placa y comprare otro 555


----------

